# Drooping fan leaves?



## shimmz22 (Apr 5, 2011)

hey all im currently on day 35 of my grow and i've just recently started noticing two plants that look like their fan leaves are drooping. Yesterday they werent like that. Anyone know what this could be from? Pics below.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Apr 6, 2011)

looks over watered too me.


----------



## shimmz22 (Apr 6, 2011)

how can this be fixed


----------



## SensiStarFan (Apr 6, 2011)

I get this from two different things.  When I am flowering my plants the lower leaves on the plants will appear to be pointing down but are actually facing themselves outward from the side of the plant due to the mylar.  There are too many leaves above for overhead light to hit these lower outer leaves so they reach for the light being reflected from the sides.  
  The other time this happens is when I use too little light.  For example this is a male that showed itself and I continued flowering it under two small CFL's for a couple weeks to try and collect pollen.  The lower leaves didn't get enough/any light and just started dropping/dying.  (I did still get viable pollen this way though)

Regardless I would say it is a light issue.  If it was an overwatering/underwatering issue I would expect to see curling to the leaves and not just droop.  If you look at the last pic you posted in your post you can see that the leaves above the dropping leaves are all being hit by good light.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 6, 2011)

shimmz22 said:
			
		

> how can this be fixed


 

Allow that soil to dry out..bone dry my friend...how often do you water/feed...My 3-5 gallon pots dont get water/feed but maybe 1 time a week...we have to allow the soil to become dry  between water/feedings  so O2 gets to the roots...if ya water every other day or third...leafs will look like that...Hope this helps

take care and be safe :bolt::bong:


----------



## mr. b (Apr 6, 2011)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> Allow that soil to dry out..bone dry my friend...how often do you water/feed...My 3-5 gallon pots dont get water/feed but maybe 1 time a week...we have to allow the soil to become dry between water/feedings so O2 gets to the roots...if ya water every other day or third...leafs will look like that...Hope this helps
> 
> take care and be safe :bolt::bong:


 
just remember too not let them get too dry or they can hermi on you (stress) can do this, i just went thru that too stoned to remember which 1 was just watered have to have a pattern in the room


----------



## shimmz22 (Apr 6, 2011)

yeah i may be overwatering then. I am growing in 3 gallon pots and have been watering every 2 days with about 1200ml water.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 6, 2011)

yeah...hold off on water..whats the temps in the room?..lights on and off?...I can help ya detirmine how long ..but Im gonna say atleast a week..:aok:


----------



## Roddy (Apr 6, 2011)

Now, I water every other day too, I am using 5gal and 10gal pots. Yes, my plants are bone dry when it comes time to water and yes, the plants are a bit large! Not everyone is overwatering if watering every other day, situations differ. It's also good to check by lifting the pot and checking weight when both dry AND wet to know the differences and better gauge when water is needed


----------

